# How do puppy litter picking order translate into..



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

I have always wanted the dominant dog (female or male) in the litter. I have found in my life they have always been the most self-confident dogs and they seem to be the most stable.

How does pecking order translate into working (Schutzhund) ability? Do the Alphas do the best? Does it matter? Do they just need different training?

How much does the litter ranking really matter?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is no hard and fast rule defining "pick" puppy. It means different things in relationship to different buyers' needs. A hard dominant pup may not be the 'pick' pup if the conformation is not promising to a person looking for sucess in the show ring....or a working person who wants a biddable pup rather than an independant pup...

Different pups need different styles of training - so breeders breed for different things in drive and temperament.

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know that there is a "ranking", unless ALL of the people getting pups from that litter want the EXACT same thing. 

I've seen the owners of my pup's siblings and I've seen a lot of his siblings a few times. They are all fine dogs and fine people but I would not want their pup and they probably would not want mine. I told the breeder what I wanted and that is exactly what I got. Cosmetically, I did not want a long coat, but I wanted a fuller coat, moderate size. I got a stock coated male that was the "fluffiest" stock coated puppy and the smallest stock coated male. This other couple that came, they did not care so much about coat they just wanted a big boy that was really outgoing so they got one bigger than mine, pushier than mine. I wanted a dog that could potentially do Schutzhund. When we visited the litter at 4 weeks there was one male that was always playing tug on this tiny little rope. He would go off on his own and chase the toy my husband had while the other puppies just wanted to be held and stay together. He ended up being our puppy.

If you really want an "alpha" male/female and the breeder has a suitable match for you, then that's what you should get.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Just keep in mind that one breeder's "dominant" could be another breeder's "lower in the hierarchy." Take care that you go with a breeder who does truly understand your needs rather than a breeder who will only hear "dominant" and give you a dog that best belongs in a SWAT team or military force!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: How does pecking order translate into working (Schutzhund) ability? Do the Alphas do the best? Does it matter? Do they just need different training?
> 
> How much does the litter ranking really matter?


As long as the dog has the correct temperament (sound nerves), drive and desire they can do the sport. 

I wouldn't say the alphas or the most dominant are the best..


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"I wouldn't say the alphas or the most dominant are the best."

Depends on who is determining (what is their definition of alphas and dominance - could be different than someone else's) and what their expereince is in selecting puppy for work and training/titling for work.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Had an a long time Breeder in Germany tell me that it's a good sign if the pup would
play with the toy by themselves without help from you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

And remember, the most dominant pup in litter X could be a pushover compared to the tyranical, near-impossible-to-live-with dominant pup in litter Y.... and both of them could pale in comparison to the tsunami-force, unstoppable warlord in litter Z.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: How do puppy litter picking order translate in*



> Originally Posted By: Brightelftsunami-force, unstoppable warlord in litter Z.










Patti, you are always so funny!



> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerHad an a long time Breeder in Germany tell me that it's a good sign if the pup would
> play with the toy by themselves without help from you.


Good sign of what? Not trying to be sarcastic at all, it's just that Otto is very independent minded. I'm wondering what that translates to for his behavior as an adult. It's sure been nice to have a pup that is able to keep himself amused when I'm occupied with the kids. Not that he's aloof, he's very outgoing and loves everyone.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: How do puppy litter picking order translate in*

Jenn, thanks.







What I think it means that Otto can entertain himself, is that he is stable and secure, and won't have major anxiety when alone. He's a Xander son, right? My last working service dog's trainer evaluated Xander and found him to be excellent-- stable, sensible, strong but in no way exaggerated.. I bet Otto turns out to be just as good a dog-- or better, due to your care!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: How do puppy litter picking order translate in*

Thanks, Patti. Yes he's a Xander pup and I see a lot of his sire in him. He's great to work with, has an off switch and we haven't had any anxiety issues at all. 

I'd say he's perfect with a few high drive nutty issues. Right now, he's outside barking furiously at wooden reindeer in the garden, so far he hasn't gone over the fence (he can but knows that's not allowed) to get them.


----------

